# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Anyone can recommend me a cheap rack for fisk tank

## takaco

My rack just give way, lucky i'm doing 50% water change if not  :Knockout:

----------


## takaco

I'm thinking of buying this 



about $50

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just to be cautious, its best to make sure the shelf max. rated load is at least 3-4x more than the actual tank weight (in case of unknown variables).

Wheel coasters on such shelving are usually okay for smaller tanks, but do be careful if you use those with larger tanks (ie 2ft and above)... just a slight move can create mini tsunami in the tanks and get water splashing all over the floor.  :Grin:

----------


## fireblade

better to get a proper fish rack ..

----------


## takaco

A bit pricey for my budget

----------


## coolgear101

Not recommended if got roller.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

What sizes of tanks are you planning to put on the rack? Many small tanks or a few large ones?

----------


## takaco

> What sizes of tanks are you planning to put on the rack? Many small tanks or a few large ones?


2feet tank about 70kg

----------


## stormhawk

You are better off finding a sturdy second hand 2 feet stand from the Marketplace or online auction sites if there's any. Just not worth risking it by placing the tank all filled up on a rack with castors. I think rough pricing for a second hand stand is around $50-60 for the common wrought iron types.

----------


## takaco

> You are better off finding a sturdy second hand 2 feet stand from the Marketplace or online auction sites if there's any. Just not worth risking it by placing the tank all filled up on a rack with castors. I think rough pricing for a second hand stand is around $50-60 for the common wrought iron types.


So far i got no luck most of the deal is at the west, i stay in the east  :Sad:

----------


## takaco

I'm thinking of buying this


818TrpYDeXL._SL1500_.jpg


 4-shelf shelving unit for your kitchen, office, garage, and more Each shelf holds up to 350 pounds max (evenly distributed) Wire shelves adjustable in 1-inch increments; no tools required Durable steel construction with chrome finish; adjustable leveling feet Measures 36x14x54 inches (LxWxH)

****ignore attachment

----------


## tetrakid

Don't use this type of rack for fish tanks. They are supposed take quite heavy loads but not fish tanks, which are really heavy.
Collapsed goods are not a problem, but a collapsed fish tank is disastrous. If you use that, you may have problems LATER on. 

The proper stand to use is either solid wooden or cast iron stands.

----------


## gimhchng

Ya. I was thinking to use similar rack and started a thread earlier on to ask for opinion. After all the feedback, I decided not to use these kind of storage rack. You can get <$50 for second hand wrought iron, or new normal iron type. I found this supplier Fordson enterprise previously, 2ft detachable metal rack for $45. You may consider. 

Sent from my HM 1SW using Tapatalk

----------


## Adrain

I'm only selling my fish tank stand 2 tier at $30. Can place a 77cm by 30cm tank . You can contact me at 91295215. I stay tampines  :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Adrain

You can place your 2ft tank and your food and airpump by the side since there's a 17cm space beside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tetrakid

> I'm only selling my fish tank stand 2 tier at $30. Can place a 77cm by 30cm tank . You can contact me at 91295215. I stay tampines 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is reasonable. I bought a new one for $80, including delivery from here: 
http://list.qoo10.sg/s/FISH-TANK-STA...d_auto_change=
Now I am looking for a 3-tier stand.

----------


## tetrakid

> I'm only selling my fish tank stand 2 tier at $30. Can place a 77cm by 30cm tank . You can contact me at 91295215. I stay tampines 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a 3ft stand? Possible for it to go into a taxi? (My friend is quite interested but he has no car),  :Smile:

----------


## tetrakid

@takaco

Can you tell me where to buy this tall rack? 
What is the price of it? I need one for my kitchen. Thank you.



> I'm thinking of buying this
> 
> 
> 818TrpYDeXL._SL1500_.jpg
> 
> 
>  4-shelf shelving unit for your kitchen, office, garage, and more Each shelf holds up to 350 pounds max (evenly distributed) Wire shelves adjustable in 1-inch increments; no tools required Durable steel construction with chrome finish; adjustable leveling feet Measures 36x14x54 inches (LxWxH)

----------


## fireblade

how come I always see deals in the east and not the west? interesting ...  :Smile: 

what is your budget like? maybe can put in wanted thread...

----------


## InUtero

Better to get a proper support for fish tank. May have to sacrifice a little bit of money but assurance guaranteed rather than one day the 'budget' rack give way.. Disaster bro and worst still safety compromised.

----------


## Ke77eth

how about checking ikea?

----------


## takaco

> how about checking ikea?


I ask the worker at ikea all said they dont have rack to can withstand more than 50kg

----------


## paradox

I found this on qoo10:
http://www.qoo10.sg/gmkt.inc/Mobile/...code=422087813

Claims to hold 400kg per shelf, which I hardly believe. There are many other boltless racks on qoo10 which can at least hold 50kg.

May be a better alternative than other racks, but use at own risk. 

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk

----------


## Nismo83

I put my 2ft on ikea ivar rack but I do not think mine is as heavy as yours. My tank only got plants on dw. Would recommend you get a proper 2ft stand for your fish tank. It's retail price is about 50-60sgd. 2x1 stand. There is a guy selling his 2.5 ft x 1 stand. Staying in the east. It is in one of the fb'a group. (Not promoting the group)

----------


## takaco

> how come I always see deals in the east and not the west? interesting ... 
> 
> what is your budget like? maybe can put in wanted thread...


my budhet below $60

----------


## fireblade

$60 can hardly get you a new rack or shelf... look in buy sell... sometimes nice people will give away or sell at a cheap price...
I've used a $90 plus shoe rack to hold my 2.5 feet tank for many years without any problem though.. rack and tank is the last thing you should save on...

----------


## fireblade

can try this
http://list.qoo10.sg/item/FURNITURE-...225652?sid=660

saw this

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...-stand-2-tanks

maybe you can buy whole set then sell the tank ...

----------


## takaco

Should i buy this? 




The seller claim the plywood can hold up to 100kg-150kg per level uniformly distributed, then metal can hold up to 300kg to 400kg per level uniformly distributed

i'm planning on this the rack to hold my 2ft-3ft fish tank

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Should be workable... for those type of industrial racks, the key is to make sure the tanks are directly supported by the metal beams (and not just sitting on the plywood, as the wood can soften over time and bend/break under load). Having the tank weight uniformly distributed across all the metal beams is also important to avoid (or at least reduce) bowing issues.

----------


## fireblade

looks workable and durable.

please waterproof your wood by wrapping with plastic wrapping paper or those for wrapping books, then it will be more durable. and no worries of the wood spoil

----------


## tetrakid

> looks workable and durable.
> 
> please waterproof your wood by wrapping with plastic wrapping paper or those for wrapping books, then it will be more durable. and no worries of the wood spoil





> Should be workable... for those type of industrial racks, the key is to make sure the tanks are directly supported by the metal beams (and not just sitting on the plywood, as the wood can soften over time and bend/break under load). Having the tank weight uniformly distributed across all the metal beams is also important to avoid (or at least reduce) bowing issues.


Shifus UA and Fireblade are right.

Instead of wrapping with plastic sheet, you can also paint the wooden planks with sealing paint. 
It will prolong the life of the plywood, as that will prevent moisture from entering the pores of the wood an soaking through it in time.

Also, if you are putting tanks on the upper levels, make sure the whole rack's body is secured to the wall to prevent movement. 
This is important, as angle-iron rack can tilt under extremely heavy loads such as full fish tanks. 
Warning: A collapsed angle-iron stand with a fish tanks on it is no joke.

----------


## AQMS

And dont forget the foam pad or rubber mat... :Smile:

----------


## takaco

> Shifus UA and Fireblade are right.
> 
> Instead of wrapping with plastic sheet, you can also paint the wooden planks with sealing paint. 
> It will prolong the life of the plywood, as that will prevent moisture from entering the pores of the wood an soaking through it in time.
> 
> Also, if you are putting tanks on the upper levels, make sure the whole rack's body is secured to the wall to prevent movement. 
> This is important, as angle-iron rack can tilt under extremely heavy loads such as full fish tanks. 
> Warning: A collapsed angle-iron stand with a fish tanks on it is no joke.


I planning on putting the heaviest tank right at the bottom it can help counter abit, because the place I putting the rack don't have wall only have useless mounted to the wall cupboard

----------


## takaco

I just realize the width is 50cm are there anyway I can even distribute the weight? My tank is 2ft x 1ft x 1.5ft


I planning on purchasing more tank too...

----------


## fireblade

it will be good if you can get the exact width.. if not her come out a bit there come out a bit not nice and headache..  :Smile: 
thought the rack can customise?

----------


## takaco

> it will be good if you can get the exact width.. if not her come out a bit there come out a bit not nice and headache.. 
> thought the rack can customise?




I'm currently looking at a few 

1. Full Metal 90cm x 45cm x180cm 
2. Frame metal the shelving plywood 90cm x 50cm x 180cm

e plywood can hold up to 100kg-150kg per level uniformly distributed, then metal can hold up to 300kg to 400kg per level uniformly distributed

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I just realize the width is 50cm are there anyway I can even distribute the weight? My tank is 2ft x 1ft x 1.5ft
> 
> 
> I planning on purchasing more tank too...


Try to get the tanks and racks to match each others dimensions as best you can (you may need to custom make them to match)... what you want is for the tanks to be supported by as many of the metal beams as possible so that the structure itself is supporting the tank weight, not just the plywood supporting them.

----------


## tetrakid

> And dont forget the foam pad or rubber mat...


Yes, that is the most important thing to be put under the fish tank to even out any pressure so that localized and uneven pressure spots will not cause eventual breakage of the glass.

Usually, thick a rubber mat or polystyrene foam is used. Do not overlook this item.

----------


## Jo.D

Any recommend shop to customize metal rack?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Any recommend shop to customize metal rack?


You can check with N30 and get a quote.

----------


## takaco

I'm so fickle minded i dont know what rack to purchase

1.wired shelving
2.heavy duty rack(Material: Carbon Steel)
3.heavy duty rack(full metal and shelving is plywood)
4.standard rack

----------


## Adrain

Custom one from Yonghua. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fireblade

stainless steel rack!

----------


## nervagent

Purely off topic, dont mind i hijack post. Can someone recommend an affordable reliable auto feeder for fish?

----------


## fireblade

nervagent, 

I think this is totally unacceptable... totally off topic!

----------

